

Coroutines in C (2000) - gmac
http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/coroutines.html

======
gmac
Acknowledgments to NoodleIncident:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6244489](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6244489)

